# Sup. Need a place? lets organize



## Durp (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey,
I'm pretty inactive cause I've been tramping about. got a rubber tramp rig nailed down and gearing up to head to NE NV in about a year. I some how bought 23 acres? I know its real I'm just surprised I some how manged to become a land holder despite myself. My hard core partner and I will be heading out there next march. we are going to homestead it since its paid for and all. Who wants to come along? We are based out of WA right now not too far from Seattle. This place is out in the middle of nowhere. its sick and beautiful. If you are interested in working hard and helping to homestead hollar at me. Be good to one another.


----------



## watson (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm down for some work. I just posted earlier about help finding farm Han jobs because I want experience working seasonal things like that. If I'm ever around id like to hangout and help around


----------



## Durp (Apr 14, 2015)

like i said we leave march 2016. we some how got jobs and such. its weird and Im not used to it, but having a tractor or a backhoe would sure make life easier. the plan is to dig a huge walapini and do rammed earth construction. But damn, tractors are expensive. I highly doubt Im going to find another 10-15 folks who would love to help me dig a giant pit for no money. The goal is to have it be an open squat of sorts. Its my place so if I don't like some one they have to beat it. THIS IS NOT A COMMUNE! More trying to go for a great stop over place, trading post, arts and education center. If any one comes out to help work, we will have lots of fun, but still must work. No sand baggers, unless you are literally bagging sand. That may actually be a very useful and appreciated activity ;p Right now we are planning and would love people who have had damn near nothing and live out in a no mans land sort of a place give any advice, tips, or even potential friendship.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 14, 2015)

You can rent a backhoe for a couple days and get a lot done with some fuel and a little lever pullin'.

Cool to hear somebody has land. How far is the nearest civilization?


----------



## Durp (Apr 14, 2015)

Renting costs $250 a day plus fuel. I used to be a machine operator for a stint, and it will be heaps cheaper in the long run to buy. I have the blue prints already made up. A lot of digging and earth work will be needed. I want to build with rammed earth, a small house, a goat/ chicken shack, multiple above ground cisterns, and fruit orchards. Wa is weird I went straight from being a street crusty to a state employee over night. I'm letting them foot the bill for the homestead out of state, and I'm bailing. I will not do this for more than a year of my life. Nearest town, Montello, is 8 miles through back country desert roads, 1.5 hours to the nearest home depot.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 14, 2015)

The distance sounds pretty reasonable. The water table is shallow?


----------



## Durp (Apr 14, 2015)

Haha no. It deep. Like 450ft, but its there. They get quite a bit of percip tho. Its semi arrid and outside of the drought zone. There is a lake near by. I'm more interested in rain water collection and snow melt. To have a well put in is like $25k. Yikes. Town has a well and I border well over 1000 blm grazing acres so there is bound to be a cattle well or several to haul water from.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm pretty excited for you that you've actually accomplished the purchase. I would like to purchase some land as well within the next couple years. I'm sure there will be people here who would be willing to help out. I'm not sure if it will cost you beer, food, smokes or all three. People usually want something in return for their efforts even if it is a place to put up a tent and a ride to town once a week.


----------



## Durp (Apr 14, 2015)

I understand that. I just don't want any one to think this is a job offer or something. I am surprising myself with these actions. I came out of a hash smoke fog several months later to realize I had a real job for the first time and owned land. its weird. I guess I may as well ride it out until my crazy acts up again and I get canned for something stupid like political rantings. Every thing I have will be shared with who ever is around, I just wont have much to share.


----------



## Tude (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow very cool and congratulations - and this does come in time for some people who are looking into this greener lifestyle! Do keep us updated to your progress!


----------



## Durp (Apr 14, 2015)

If you folks are interested I can post a thread with pics and stuff. Like a diy homesteading for crust thread. I have been gathering and prepping for a bit. I have been planning this for 5 years now.


----------



## Durp (Apr 15, 2015)

I have tons of resources and all sorts of info I have been gathering for years. It will be a lot of work on my end to post all this stuff. If I can get atleast 10 likes total ill think about and get around to posting some useful stuff. If I can get 25+ likes I will make a concentrated effort to post about the whole process, from locating to getting land, planning, supplies, and tech articles. Every day I work twords this goal and prep in some manner.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 15, 2015)

This is exciting stuff, and it sounds like you've found just the right kind of property too, congratulations! 
Is certainly love to see your progress. I'm in no position to volunteer to help at this time, though I sure would love the experience. Hell I'd REALLY love the experience, but I don't plan on planning much of anything this far in advance. Not yet. I vote "keep us posted" too!


----------



## Durp (Apr 15, 2015)

Awsome. I thought my mate and I were the only ones crazy enough understand this. Thanks for lettimg me know I'm not alone, and if some sort of awsome travlers resource springs forth from the desert, cool


----------



## sean p (Apr 15, 2015)

Good luck on property taxes an no income


----------



## Durp (Apr 15, 2015)

Taxes are cheap. $21 a year. No income? Who said that? Yea it will be minimal but it is stupid easy to make money any where these days. Ranchers will always need fences mended, people will always need tractor and dirt work, plus my partner is a talented artist/ crafts person. I can make $40 in a day just by going to a populated area and picking cans up off the side of the interstate and cashing them in. Plus, there is always an election. Politics pays ok to go around and canvas/ petition. Last time I checked this country also has a major shortage of wild fire fighters, and a surplus of fires. It may not be a lot, but enough.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sounds great. I'm on the fence about owning land because you really don't own it at all. You pay taxes on that shit plus if building they can snag ya for upping the taxes if your living full time or part. But with that said my dad sold me two acres in a field in north pa. Not primitive but dirt road and farm and woods and a fee cabins. Undecided. Have fun!


----------



## sean p (Apr 16, 2015)

$21 a year with 23 acres there's no way this is a lie


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 16, 2015)

Probably an acre, which is damned cheap. 

Be aware that once you put improvements on it those taxes will go up.


----------



## Durp (Apr 16, 2015)

Its in bum fuck no where. I'm holding the fucking tax statement in my hand. Its for the whole parcel for the year. It is zoned to allow rvs full time as well as no restrictions. I build a walled "carport" from rammed earth to park my rig in, and they still can't raise the taxes until I build a house. after I map out the drainage, I may dig massive walapini and park my rig down there. No technical improvement acording to county code, yet still no code or permit violations. I talked to all the folks in the county and have my plans approved.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 16, 2015)

That's a badass sweet deal! I'm impressed, great find!


----------



## Durp (Apr 16, 2015)

I've been misfortunate enough to have worked in politics for 5 years, so I understand and can navigate bureaucratic bull shit pretty well. Its all in submiting the proper documents, and moving to a place where the nearest "town" has 80 people. There are some hidden gems still in the states. I like maine a lot, but the taxes are much to high for me.

Oh, seanp go fuck yourself for calling me a liar. asshat.


----------



## Durp (Apr 16, 2015)

So I'm going to do a proper write up and thread. I don't have webs on my pc so I might just make a pdf or word doc And update it. Like a virtual auto updating zine. Will def encourage printing and distribution. Should I start a new thread or tack it onto this inquisitive beast? Can anyone recomend any good linux/ ubuntu programs for zine creation? How do I change my handle? can I?


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 16, 2015)

Wait are you saying you couldn't blog?


----------



## Durp (Apr 16, 2015)

I only have web on my phone. It is very slow and shitty. I can type stuff up at work or when I'm home and post it as a doc pdf or even just paste into the thread. I'm new to this whole posting on the world weird web thing. I have learned a lot from this community and want to give back. I'm just used to the old school copy machine zine thang.


----------



## Kasp (Apr 16, 2015)

JimH1991 said:


> I only have web on my phone. It is very slow and shitty. I can type stuff up at work or when I'm home and post it as a doc pdf or even just paste into the thread. I'm new to this whole posting on the world weird web thing. I have learned a lot from this community and want to give back. I'm just used to the old school copy machine zine thang.



Use Google Docs. Easy to edit and share, also has an app. Take care and good luck with the project.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh man yah it's a whole other world out there on the interwebs! lol lots of options. First off, a lot of public libraries have computers set up to connect to the Internet for free. That would mage editing relatively easy on the move. 

If your phone's Internet is slow you probably need better service. Although...Maybe you're in one of those areas where service is generally spotty? Anyway, it's possible. I'm on my phone right now, and it's a bit if a pain typing for a long time on this, but I'd you PM me tomorrow, I'll see about starting to walk you through some of your options.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 17, 2015)

My unbuilt 1.9 acres. Is 46 a year . still ain't bad I work enough in a year to pay for it. Im humble enough to admit my mother paid for it this year though mmmm. Have fun on the land. Your thread got my gears working for mine. I'm gonna get mean goat


----------



## angerisagift (Apr 22, 2015)

JimH1991 said:


> Its in bum fuck no where. I'm holding the fucking tax statement in my hand. Its for the whole parcel for the year. It is zoned to allow rvs full time as well as no restrictions. I build a walled "carport" from rammed earth to park my rig in, and they still can't raise the taxes until I build a house. after I map out the drainage, I may dig massive walapini and park my rig down there. No technical improvement acording to county code, yet still no code or permit violations. I talked to all the folks in the county and have my plans approved.


i just googled it. looks SWEEET!!!!!!! imo. open spaces and sheeeeeeeeit


----------



## haze6774 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm down for some work man


----------



## Durp (Apr 23, 2015)

Its awsome people seem into this. My partner is going to make a questionaire, and when we make it there and get things rollin we will post up. We want to make sure all parties involved are happy and no one gets srewed. I have gotten quite a bit of intrest already, so some sort of screening process to make sure we are all on the same page and compatible may be in order. Anyone done anything lake that or have any suggestions?


----------



## tobepxt (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey, Curious to know how this is going.


----------



## Brent smith (Dec 26, 2015)

JimH1991 said:


> Hey,
> I'm pretty inactive cause I've been tramping about. got a rubber tramp rig nailed down and gearing up to head to NE NV in about a year. I some how bought 23 acres? I know its real I'm just surprised I some how manged to become a land holder despite myself. My hard core partner and I will be heading out there next march. we are going to homestead it since its paid for and all. Who wants to come along? We are based out of WA right now not too far from Seattle. This place is out in the middle of nowhere. its sick and beautiful. If you are interested in working hard and helping to homestead hollar at me. Be good to one another.


I would love to come work on your land. It has always been my dream. Please message me to talk more about this opertunnity. Thank you.


----------

